# Boredom



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Have any of you noticed that you don't feel bored since getting dp? I've had dp/dr for 3 1/2 years and just in the past couple of months I've started to experience boredom again. It really is an unpleasant, uncomfortable sensation.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

When I first felt DPDR I was convinced it was extreme boredom XD

But, yeah, even though I haven't been doing as much as I did before I got like this, I can honestly say I haven't been bored. Maybe boredom is an emotion and it ends up getting numbed like the rest during DP.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Always interested in new adjectives/metaphors to describe this. Boredom would never come to my mind.

What I experience I believe is due to depression, which is loss of motivation. Things that I used to be passionate about I find no interest in. This comes and goes, but rarely has anything to do with the DP/DR which is always there.

I'm either very engaged doing something and feel better, or I cannot get out of bed, don't give a hoot about anything.

I would say that having any chronic problem which wears you out can cause DEPRESSION, or a loss of interest in things.

Boredom I would define as sitting at the airport for 2 hours, getting in line for the plane, then being told the plane is an hour late. I sit down, note I have finished my book and one magazine. Have already had a 2nd cup of coffee and don't want another, and am bored.

When I get depressed, I am even beyond tears. If someone said "I'll give you 1 million dollars right now if you just get up, take a shower, go to the grocery store and buy milk and cereal." ... I wouldn't do it. That is how DEPRESSED I CAN GET. And it has nothing to do with the level of my DP/DR.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, at least it is a sensation ...


----------



## Laurieta (Feb 24, 2013)

Try to find somethings with which you can fill your time, something you like. Go out with friedns and meet new people. This always helps


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah definitely. I guess it's a mixture of being used to thinking about everything so much all the time and also the fact that DP/DR often makes time fly by in a flash.


----------

